# Solved: Counter-Strike Freezes



## nugget69 (Mar 16, 2010)

I can play any Counter-Strikes (CSS & CS 1.6). I have recently reinstalled Windows 7 and tryed playing CSS/CS 1.6 but neither have worked for me since then, they did work prior to the reinstall.
When i play CSS i can get as far as joining a server but as soon as i get to the MOTD (servers message of the day) it freezes and i have to Ctrl+Alt+Delete to close the programme.
And on CS 1.6 i try to join a server and it says "Establishing network connection to server" with 3 bars filled on the loading bar, then freezes and Ctrl+Alt+Delete to exit again.

Things i have tryed to see if it fixes it are;
Installing new/old graphics drivers
Reinstalling steam & CSS/CS 1.6
Running CSS/CS 1.6 as administrator
Running CSS/CS 1.6 in compatibility mode for Windows XP
Disabling FireWall/Closing my Anti-Virus during game play

Oh and to add one more thing I can play Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 just fine
Any suggetions or help is greatly appreciated


----------



## nugget69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Incase this helps others i have to close Internet Download Manager


----------

